# Security system



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen her training is complete at 4 years old she has been trained by me for the four year period and is now ready FULLY trained and at this moment protecting my house and family 
Meet the world best security system....and as you crawl through my window remember .......she doesn't like you 

Meet Misty



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the fourth puppy of a long line my family has raised she is lab and Sheppard mix, EXTREMELY intelligent , on a human iq scale I'd say 100 or better, he entire ancestry tree can be traced to MY family  my life was saved when I was a young teen by her great great grandfather from a rattlesnake, and she has already done the same when she was 1 for my children from a cotton mouth in the back yard.


Who needs ADT?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a fine looking gal you've got there wolfen, the only thing better than a dog for guard-duty is geese, but you need a flock of 'em :laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea....I tried the goose thing, but since I'm not zoned for farms I had two choices get a dog or get ADT, all the security places around here INCLUDING ADT, all say I only need sensors on my doors, but I have a front window that has a broken latch on it that you could simply duck and walk right through, but with a dog as a security system, she tends to sleep right under that window


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Heaven help any bozo who tries then :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

There used to be a show, I forget the name, but they broke into peoples houses stole things, then showed the video to the home owners. This was under their permission. Then went back and shown them how to be more secure. One thing I learned. Never fully trust a dog. Dog is cute, but I'll take the shatter proof windows, if I could only afford them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think it was "It Takes a Thief" on Discovery Channel. Just what the public needed.......I bet just as many thieves got an education as did homeowners.....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> I think it was "It Takes a Thief" on Discovery Channel. Just what the public needed.......I bet just as many thieves got an education as did homeowners.....


I think that was it. I wonder if that is why they stopped the show or not. I think the best one was when they broke into the police/fire/county clerks building. They almost got away but were too greedy.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice dog... I love the yellow labs. But you have to use a different security strategy with them. I can see the headline now... burgular doesn't have the energy to escape police after yellow lab brings him a tennis ball and makes him throw it about 3000 times non-stop. In fact the burgular was found pleading for mercy. He had to go to jail to get some rest. ;-)


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Raylo said:


> Nice dog... I love the yellow labs. But you have to use a different security strategy with them. I can see the headline now... burgular doesn't have the energy to escape police after yellow lab brings him a tennis ball and makes him throw it about 3000 times non-stop. In fact the burgular was found pleading for mercy. He had to go to jail to get some rest. ;-)


That is too funny. Sadly I think it would be true.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

She does play with Tennis balls, but shes only half yellow Lab and shes actually darker brown than in the picture, 
The other half is German Sheppard, and THATS the half people worry about. plus we have two beagles one regular and one Red Warfield. AND since those dogs bark and every single thing that moves, alive or not, and are as hyper as a Jack Russel, I think anybody who breaks in is doomed, between the dogs and me their fate is sealed, and trust me yall basically it ain't the dog ya gotta worry about, she might take a hand off but I got a double barrel 12 ga, and I know how to use it. And I have a medical record of ptsd that will probably keep me out of jail here in Va too 

But I've seen Misty in action against a guy trying to stick his hand through the fence, and I'd hate like hell to make her mad


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't assume your dog will attack a burglar. My dog acts hyper as well and barks at anything that moves. He kills and eats squirrels, rabbits, and birds. But, if a burglar tries to break in, he'll do nothing other than bark. He may jump and try to bite the person but it's all just play biting. He won't bite with enough force to pierce skin. Besides, most dogs will do anything for food.

But, they are great for alerting you of when to pull the gun out from under the pillow.

Doubt you'll see any jail time in VA. If you lived across state line here in MD, then you'll probably serve maximum prison time and get sued by the family of the burglar.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don;t "assume" I know for a fact she will, because she did when she was 9 months old and I was training her. A man stuck his hand through the open window to try and get my attention instead of ringing eh doorbell.......he went away with one half less on a finger. I won in court too since the man was trespassinge in th first place


----------

